# Rear wheels



## Jason09 (3 mo ago)

I have a subcompact John Deere, and the rear wheels will not engage until I push down on the differential lever. What is the cause of that?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
My guess is pinion shaft in differential has come loose allowing pinion gears(items 5 & 7/9) to be not engaged. If my guess is correct I'll advise to stop driving your tractor until the problem is properly diagnosed.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

how about a broken axle on the opposite side of the diff lock!!, -- before engaging the diff lock when trying to move, can you hear a grinding noise at all??.


----------



## Jason09 (3 mo ago)

FredM said:


> how about a broken axle on the opposite side of the diff lock!!, -- before engaging the diff lock when trying to move, can you hear a grinding noise at all??.


No grinding just a click.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Or a click as you describe.


----------

